# Neve serra da estrela Urgente!!!



## firefan (3 Abr 2010 às 14:29)

Boas,

Não sei se este é o sitio certo para perguntar, mas....

Amanha dia de pascoa, faço intenções de ir a serra da estrela passar o dia com a família, mas gostava de saber se há neve. Alguém sabe?

Agradeço resposta rápida..

Obrigado


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Abr 2010 às 14:30)

Sim, existe neve nos pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela.


----------



## firefan (3 Abr 2010 às 14:47)

Mário Barros disse:


> Sim, existe neve nos pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela.




Obrigado pela resposta.

Disse nos pontos mais altos, refere-se a torre certo?


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Abr 2010 às 14:51)

firefan disse:


> Obrigado pela resposta.
> 
> Disse nos pontos mais altos, refere-se a torre certo?



Sim.


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Abr 2010 às 15:31)

firefan disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Não sei se este é o sitio certo para perguntar, mas....
> 
> ...



Vais encontrar neve, mas não vais apanhar a nevar.
Mas o que interessa é que verás acumulação.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Abr 2010 às 15:46)

*Previsão para Domingo, 4 de Abril de 2010*

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, temporariamente muito nublado na região
Norte até meio da tarde com possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros
fracos.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante norte,
soprando moderado (20 a 30 km/h) no litoral e nas terras altas.
Descida da temperatura mínima. Pequena subida da temperatura máxima.

Fonte: IM


----------



## actioman (3 Abr 2010 às 17:02)

Aqui fica uma imagem de hoje nas pistas de Sky da S. da Estrela 






Fonte: EstânciaVodafone

E este é o link para a sua webcam online:

http://www.skiserradaestrela.com/index1.php


----------



## firefan (3 Abr 2010 às 17:52)

Obrigado a todos pelas respostas.


----------

